# Lamancha ears



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

What do you do to keep lamancha ears healthy? My little guy is a lamancha and his ears get crusty, for lack of a better descriptor. Today the crust was greenish and gooey underneath. Is there a cleaner or just a cloth and warm water?


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

Lamanchas are great except for those darn goofy ears and ear goop. When I go out to feed in the morning and the Lamanchas stay sleeping in spite of my racket I know it is time to clean their ears. We use a few drops of olive oil or lavendar extract oil (spells good too). Let it sit inside the ear for a few minutes and gently rub around the base of the ear. That will loosen things up and then you can push upward from the base of the ear along the ear canal to encourage the gunk to come out. Pretty gross but it works. 
Not sure about the green color you describe and if that means he has an ear infection which I think you would want to treat as well as clean. I think you can use hydrogen peroxide or a product from the Vet for that. 
Have fun,
Denise


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with Denise. If it is green or stinky, you may have an infection. SOmetimes they will shake their heads more when an infection is coming on. I have heard of using vinegar in the same way Denise describes using the essential oils in the previous post. Regular discharge is normal and you want to promote it, but it should have no odor.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I just got a gopher-eared Lamancha and there is white goop coming out of one of her ears. There's no smell to speak of and the ear does not look inflamed. Is this normal? Should I do anything about it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would clean her ears. I have to clean my LaMancha ears out on a regular basis.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

2 years ago my husband and I went to choose a couple new boer kids and there was one silly "La-Boer" with gopher ears, white with a beautiful blond cape. We fell in love with her and told the farmer which three we wanted... When we returned in 4 weeks to pick them up, he had sold the LaBoer and we have been a little sad ever since...

HOWEVER

I think this thread has just cured me of my sadness!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah I just clean mine out fairly often... But I play with their ears a lot, so it never really builds up.

I had one doe with an infection.. Used Mullin(sp?) garlic oil and it cleared right up


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I use peroxide, loosens everything right up and it bubbles out. I put it in my own ears first, to make sure it would be okay, and it feels kinda neat. Lol. Noisy though. Leaves your ears squeaky clean! Not that I have goopy ears like a LaMancha though. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hodgson said:


> I use peroxide, loosens everything right up and it bubbles out. I put it in my own ears first, to make sure it would be okay, and it feels kinda neat. Lol. Noisy though. Leaves your ears squeaky clean! Not that I have goopy ears like a LaMancha though. Lol


Well I do have goopy ears I guess lol I make more ear wax then 'normal' people so I do the same thing clean with peroxide. 
Ha!! Me and my lamancha are a perfect pair. She's never had a ear issue in the 5 years I've had her and I do have ear issues lol
But to set the record straight no my earwax doesn't flow out of my ears it just plugs them up 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

We've used hydrogen-peroxide or simply a water soaked cloth for cleaning.
I usually take a paper towel wrapped around my finger to clean the ear.
They're ticklish and don't like it until I'm done. Then they're in a very good mood!
:stars:

Only once it was so icky I used my cat's liquid ear medication. That one cleared right up too!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We've had LaManchas for about a year now. One got a bad ear infection and had to have antibiotics. Then, recently, that same doe got a goopy ear. We cleaned it with antibacterial wipies and put a little VetRx on it. It cleared up in 2 days without getting infected. Now my daughters and I make sure each doe gets a little (gentle) ear massage each day and we've had no further trouble.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been massaging her ears every day and no more goop. But her right ear "squishes."


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

VetRx helps too


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

This is the first thing I've heard about Lamancha ear goop! Is it a problem that comes with having tiny ears or should all goat keepers watch out for it? Do Lamancha crosses with non-lamancha type ears have issues too?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My Boer/LaMancha cross hasn't had any problems.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Do Lamancha crosses with non-lamancha type ears have issues too?


No, it's just that the ear canal on some gopher ears is so small. Non-Lamancha ears have no such problem. 
Not sure if elf ears have the same problems?


----------

